# Rear light clusters



## Speary8 (Aug 19, 2021)

Can somebody advise me on how to remove the rear light clusters on my Swift Voyager 685FB. There doesn’t seem to be access from inside. There is a grey trip panel around the lights that looks like it might pull off but I’d rather get advice first


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello. A photograph would help. Most of us won't know what lights that model of swift has.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looked on Youtube to find the model which didn't help much, always best to post a picture.

I'd have a look at behind the bumper first.

is this the right one?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Are there not three cross head screws through the plastic covers ?

That is what our Swift has, carefully undo (they should not fall out 😩 )

Gently remove cover to expose bulbs, if you want to remove the entire cluster there are more cross head screws to remove to take it off, the bulbs can be changed after the first removal which exposes the back of the bulbs, pull it out straight from the cover and then remove as they are ALL bayonet fitting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think if there are screws he'd have seen them Dave.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is in the Swift handbook, remove panel internally (!) to access rear of light cluster, then remove two nuts to allow removal of light cluster.

Sorry, I would post picture, but cannot on this device….

Those are the words from the handbook, not easy to find but…

Page 123 "Changing exterior bulbs"

https://orbit.brightbox.com/v1/acc-...nal/2020-Select-Panel-Van-Owners-Handbook.pdf

The panel removal is described but it sounds more complex than is reasonable IMO…..

Good luck !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That is for a panel van Dave and is correct but I think his is a coach built but he hasn't come back since so we have to wait, don't even know which year and I have seen 3 different back light set ups.

This one looks straight forward so I assume it's not this one.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I suspect things have changed since 2010 though…

Their parallel handbook for the Kontiki etc. is about as useful as a cat flap on a submarine, it tells in detail how to clear up spilled milk etc., but nothing about external bulbs…

https://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/media/11ibuxs5/2021-coachbuilt-motorhomes-handbook.pdf

Useful tip on how to clean fresh water probes - EXACTLY how most people have for many years without such advice……. use a scouring pad on the probes GENTLY.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Swift manuals are rubbish, they span loads of models.

We still don't know what year van we're trying to help with, the OP needs to help us to help him, until then "I'm out".


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> .... it tells in detail how to clear up spilled milk etc., but nothing about external bulbs…


Ah, thanks Dave, that gave me a good laugh this morning!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Swift manuals are rubbish, they span loads of models.
> 
> We still don't know what year van we're trying to help with, the OP needs to help us to help him, until then "I'm out".


It does say my NEW van so it might be new to him or new totally, but as they don't seem to have been made for 10 years I suspect it's the former………


----------



## Speary8 (Aug 19, 2021)

Sorry I forgot the year and photograph. The advice I received was a great help. In the end they are held on by 3 plastic push lugs and some Velcro
Thanks again everybody


----------

